# question on plywood storage



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I am looking for a way to store plywood on its long edge leaning against the wall and on the floor. When I want to tip each sheet out to look for the one I want. I am trying to figure out how to keep the plywood tipped out so I can look at each sheet.

The previous location used to have a heavy radial arm saw setting where I can lean the plywood against the back. But the radial saw is going.

I was thinking about using one of those 1" wide band strips. I would fasten one end to the wall slightly above 4' point. The other end would be fastened to the floor. I could pull the band strap tight to hold the ply in place, and loosen the strap and allow the plywood to swing out. The bottom of the strap would keep the plywood from sliding along the floor and ending up laying on it's face.

Here is a sketch:










What do you think? Any better ideas?


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

How about building a wall a couple of feet out from the wall you're leaning the plywood against? Kinda like a closet without a door. That's how I keep my sheet goods stored. Works well for me. Good luck.

Cheers!


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I am trying to keep an "open" shop without walls that would interfere with the next "redesign".


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Put a stop block on the ceiling, use a length of 2×4 that's long enough to be a snug fit from the ground at the front of the sheets up to the stop block leaning back at a slight angle. Pull the sheets back and lean them up against the 2×4. Sorted.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Jesse,

Here's a picture I had saved from the internet, can't provide any plans or link to plans as it was just a picture posted from a woodworkers shop.

However it appears to be quite simple to build with 2" x 4" stock, carriage bolts and glued half lap joints.
I had thought that the 2" x 4" front 'leaning wall' might be sturdier/stronger if sandwiched between 1/2" plywood, but that may be overkill thinking on my part.

This came to mind as what you may have been looking for, although not mobile, could be relocated as your shop evolves.










Work Safely and have Fun.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.


----------

